# Motorhomingfrance.co.uk



## Deleted member 27480 (Mar 16, 2018)

Has anybody subscribed to this site? Is it value for money?


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 16, 2018)

Nope. And not many of our French cousins, either.

You're better off using the mighty resources of this website.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 16, 2018)

*Dated?*

Website font is SO 2006. Oh, it is.


----------



## carol (Mar 17, 2018)

Definitely not worth £12 when there's so much free info available online.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 17, 2018)

Pretty much everything that they appear to offer is readily available elsewhere entirely FOC.


----------

